
Has Vancouver found the solution to a super-heated housing market? - misnamed
https://www.theguardian.com/cities/2016/sep/30/vancouver-canada-house-prices-solution-super-heated-housing-market
======
plaguuuuuu
Real estate prices are a huge problem in Sydney and the state government is
quite cozy with construction companies and developers. There are way too many
fingers in the pie for any change to occur. We also have tax breaks for
property investors (believe it or not) and as a result, far too many ageing
voters with an extra property or two in the hope of funding their retirement,
so abolishing negative gearing is a political football as well.

